# Need quick value on JD2440 8k hrs



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Customer selling JD2440 2WD ROPS with sun canopy and wheel weights. 
See pics. Looks like average condition at best. 
What's it worth?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC that 2440 with fiberglass hood nose & fiberglass battery doors were built from '80-'82. I'd guess $7000-$8000 depending on hrs & options.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have seen them commonly at a Va used equipment dealer for less than what Jim is saying with the hours you indicate. However, not that much less. I had a 2240 and a 2640. Both were excellent tractors and had in the area of 6K hrs on each. Traded the 22 on the 26 and only got rid of the 2640 because I needed a cab.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had visions of buying and "flipping".


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

How much does a 2240 have in common with a 2840? A friend had a 2840 and he said it was just about the worst tractor JD ever made.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have heard the 2840 had engine issues specific to them but could be wrong. I had both styles of the 2440's and they were good tractors. Wish I had kept the one. With 8000 hrs and they way it looks, I would say it's pushing the $6000 range.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> I have heard the 2840 had engine issues specific to them but could be wrong. I


IMHO the 329 cid engine is the best part of a 2840. 2840's could have serious hyd problems which contributed to them being difficult to start when warm.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> How much does a 2240 have in common with a 2840? A friend had a 2840 and he said it was just about the worst tractor JD ever made.


Not much in common but built in same factory. 2240 had 3 cyl(179 cid[2.9L] engine & 2840 had 6 cyl(329 cid[5.4L] engine


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There was one a 2040 Craigslist recently for $4500. No rops. Still for sale. Also there's an ugly 2240 on right now for $4000. A few years ago I had a good looking 2640 (early style) and it took me almost a year to get 6k out of it. I just haven't seen a really strong market for the little 40 series.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It would be hard to flip here. 5K hours might be worth the risk for around $5,000 if it had been kept up. 8,000 hours would make me look the other way. That tractor has seen some hard work.

Someone will consider it because it is a Deere and they do not know much more than that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> It would be hard to flip here. 5K hours might be worth the risk for around $5,000 if it had been kept up. 8,000 hours would make me look the other way. That tractor has seen some hard work.
> Someone will consider it because it is a Deere and they do not know much more than that.


I used to farm their property. They are selling their property and decided to let their fields go. I'm on good terms with them. Might be able to get it for $4,500.
Tim,
You wouldn't believe prices up here. The south is so much cheaper for equipment. 
I was thinking I could get 7k in my location. Just don't have a lot of spare time


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I have heard the 2840 had engine issues specific to them but could be wrong. I had both styles of the 2440's and they were good tractors. Wish I had kept the one. With 8000 hrs and they way it looks, I would say it's pushing the $6000 range.


yep, I have heard from at least 4 different sources that the 2840 engine was a mess. I never had one but the 2640 was a horse for 70 hp.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> How much does a 2240 have in common with a 2840? A friend had a 2840 and he said it was just about the worst tractor JD ever made.


I thought the 2010 gas won that prize going away!


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with TxJim about the 2840. Good engines, hydraulics could give grief, but even at that for a guy that can fix his own still a decent tractor. Was supposed to replace the 4020 but I think the 4020 had a bit more zip. The 2240 around me would be in the 5 to 6 range.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, but how about a 2440?
That's the model of the tractor that's for sale.

Or all the models being discussed 2240, 2840.... Are they all worth the same?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks, but how about a 2440?
> That's the model of the tractor that's for sale.
> 
> Or all the models being discussed 2240, 2840.... Are they all worth the same?


NO all JD tractor models won't bring the same $$$$$$$. Location has a lot to do with tractor values.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> I thought the 2010 gas won that prize going away!


1010/2010 diesel gets the TROPHY for being the sorriest engine & tractor JD ever put their logo on.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> yep, I have heard from at least 4 different sources that the 2840 engine was a mess. I never had one but the 2640 was a horse for 70 hp.


I'm curious as to what you heard was the problem with the 329 cid(5.4L) engines as they were very good engines. In fact JD 4030 tractor utilized that engine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> NO all JD tractor models won't bring the same $$$$$$$. Location has a lot to do with tractor values.


Ok, so focusing in on the 2440 for a moment: trying to get an idea of "non dealer-right out in the barn local guy in the liberal high priced northeast" selling price. Lol

$5,000?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm curious as to what you heard was the problem with the 329 cid(5.4L) engines as they were very good engines. In fact JD 4030 tractor utilized that engine.


Jim, don't remember the specifics, could have been turbo issues but I don't even know if it had a turbo so that was just a wag. One of the people i heard it from was a JD mechanic which makes me wonder now with what you are saying. Never heard anything but good things about the 2640, knew several people that had or have them in addition to the one I had. Got rid of it for a 2755 cab over 10 years ago so at my age, the details of recall tend to fade. The motors and hydraulics on both of my 40s series tractors were really good but then I was comparing them to a 1010 and a 950 that they replaced. Nothing like power upgrades to make the mind grow fonder.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, so focusing in on the 2440 for a moment: trying to get an idea of "non dealer-right out in the barn local guy in the liberal high priced northeast" selling price. Lol
> 
> $5,000?


Do you see any leaks under the tractor where it is normally parked? Always something to consider when buying to resell. The tractor does not have much eye appeal right now. Those willing to buy it from you are not driving jalopies.

How much fixing up will be needed to turn a profit?

Buying to resell here, I would not go much over $3,500 depending on leaks, engine sound and how much cosmetic TLC was needed to catch someone's eye.

I know the liberal yuppie crowd is different from the hard case rural folks I associate with.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks, but how about a 2440?
> That's the model of the tractor that's for sale.
> 
> Or all the models being discussed 2240, 2840.... Are they all worth the same?


You're going to see similar values from 2040-2640. Ignore the 2840 talk. I'm not far off from Tim's assessment of value.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Ok, so focusing in on the 2440 for a moment: trying to get an idea of "non dealer-right out in the barn local guy in the liberal high priced northeast" selling price. Lol
> 
> $5,000?


I think to buy & resale $5000 is closer to correct buying price. On my 1st price quote I didn't notice the 8000 hrs of use.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/5574833449.html

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/5555480985.html

http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/5553020903.html

https://ottumwa.craigslist.org/grd/5542593581.html

http://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/grq/5522795097.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so a small update.
Went over and ran tractor about 6 last night. 
It has the basic 8 speed. One set of remote outlets. Back tires are good as new. Front tires are 50% +.
Starts and runs fine 7885 hours. 
Minor issues (lights, as you would suspect) 
Has a "seep" of oil where your right foot rests. Looks like transmission could be seeping a little from somewhere.

He Offered to sell for $4,000 via text last night while I was asleep. 
Seems like a lot of tractor for $4,000. It is a DEERE Afterall, lol.

Soooooo, $4,000 seem like a good number to y'all?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd definitely give $4000 for it to resell if it was closer to DFW.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If definitely go for that. The single remote is a hindrance to value but it's not a deal breaker. I wouldn't spend much on the leaks though. Wash it off and maybe hit it with some paint renewer and admit to the oil seeps up front to anyone that inquires. (Obviously if you buy it and discover that the oil is from a loose fitting or something you fix it) You might make a few grand. More importantly, you really shouldn't be able to lose anything.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1

2840 & 4030 were naturally aspirated from the factory not turbo-charged


----------

